# Straight or Curly????



## Chiquito's mommy

One of my friends asked me if Chiquito was a maltese???














Because he doesn't have curly or waivy hair, is he supposed to? She said another friend of hers had a maltese who had culy hair, I have noticed on here that alot of pups have waivy hair. For some reason it bothered me that she insulted my baby!!!


----------



## Chelsey

Some have realy culy hair and some have staight hair. straight hair is the standar like sliky.
I find with chelsey if I blow dry her , chelsey hair is more straight.. but if i just use a towel and wrap her up in that to get dry .. here hair is really wavy . She has cotton hair not silk

I think the more sliky the straight the hair will be.

nothing to worry about







some people just don't know


----------



## Ladysmom

Maltese are supposed to have straight, not curly hair. 

I think most people are confused about what a Maltese is supposed to look like. Although they are getting more popular, you still don't see that many of them out there. Add that to the fact that most of the ones you do see are probably from byb's or pet stores and may be way off standard, people can't figure out how a curly coated 12 pounder can be the same breed as a six pound dog with a silky coat!

My Lady is a rescue either from a byb or pet store and I'm sure if you put her next to one of Nedra's, Tina's or Faye's dogs, she would really stand out. With that said, my sister who manages a vet office, says that the so-called Maltese they see are so "funny looking" and have such hyper, even aggressive, temperments, you would swear they couldn't be the same breed as Lady, that she looks the way a Maltese should compared to them!

I also find a puppy coat can throw people off. Most people expect the long silky coat they see on a show dog and don't expect to see a dog in a short fluffy coat.


----------



## camfan

> Maltese are supposed to have straight, not curly hair.
> 
> I think most people are confused about what a Maltese is supposed to look like. Although they are getting more popular, you still don't see that many of them out there. Add that to the fact that most of the ones you do see are probably from byb's or pet stores and may be way off standard, people can't figure out how a curly coated 12 pounder can be the same breed as a six pound dog with a silky coat!
> 
> My Lady is a rescue either from a byb or pet store and I'm sure if you put her next to one of Nedra's, Tina's or Faye's dogs, she would really stand out. With that said, my sister who manages a vet office, says that the so-called Maltese they see are so "funny looking" and have such hyper, even aggressive, temepraments, you would swear they couldn't be the same breed as Lady, that she looks the way a Maltese hsould compared to them.
> 
> I also find a puppy coat can throw people off. Most people expect the long silky coat they see on a show dog and don't expect to see a dog in a short fluffy coat.[/B]


People that meet Ollie say "what is he?" And he even throws off the ones that do know what a maltese is when I tell them he's only 4 months old--because he's so big for his age.


----------



## Gregswife

Sadie's hair has always been straight, but the new growth that is coming in is wavy. So about an inch from her skin is wavy and then the rest is straight. I really hated to see the waviness coming in.


----------



## Chiquito's mommy

> Some have realy culy hair and some have staight hair. straight hair is the standar like sliky.
> I find with chelsey if I blow dry her , chelsey hair is more straight.. but if i just use a towel and wrap her up in that to get dry .. here hair is really wavy . She has cotton hair not silk
> 
> I think the more sliky the straight the hair will be.
> 
> nothing to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people just don't know[/B]


This was my understanding on maltese, that their coat is supposed to be more on the straight side not curly







, She also said that her friends maltese was about 12 lbs and that Chiquito was too small at 4lbs then, he is about 5 1/2 now







, and 15 months now. When he was little his coat was different but now he has a thick, white, straight coat







He is just beautiful!!!

I got Chiquito from Korea, he has no papers and well I guess I did buy him from a petstore/vet clinic, but his mom was there and she looked beautiful







. I dont speak Korean and knew nothing about maltese, but I think Chiquito looks maltese to me







THis is a very popular breed in Korea, as much as Yorkie(I got one too) and Shitzsus(sp?).


----------



## Jacki

Maltese are supposed to be 4-7lbs, straight white coat. SO your Malt sounds like he's within standard, and the person who's telling you he should be 12lbs. with curly hair doesn't really know the Maltese standard. 

The only other Malt I know "in person" is an 8lb. curly-coated little girl who actually looks a lot like a poodle. When I told my mom I was getting a Maltese, she said, "What are they really supposed to look like?"









Of course we all love our babies no matter what they look like.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

> Sadie's hair has always been straight, but the new growth that is coming in is wavy. So about an inch from her skin is wavy and then the rest is straight. I really hated to see the waviness coming in.[/B]


Zoe's hair did that whe she turned a year old, and now it is _very_ wavy. Initially I was quite disappointed but now I just keep her short, except the tail and face, and it suits her wonderfully! Wavy or straight hair, she is one precious furball!

ginny


----------



## ladypup

sounds like your friends does not know much about Maltese standards.
send her to the AKC website (akc.org)


----------



## JessicaMO620

Chesters hair has always been wavy and really frizzy above his back legs. When I gave him a bath the other day and was blow drying him I noticed that there was about an inch of straight hair coming in







My groomer said that you can never really tell what kind of coat the dog is going to have as a puppy


----------



## Chelsey

looks like your yorkie is winking in the picture.. cute.

Don't worry about what people say.. most of them have no idea what they are talking about.
all your puppies are cute


----------



## Chiquito's mommy

> looks like your yorkie is winking in the picture.. cute.
> 
> Don't worry about what people say.. most of them have no idea what they are talking about.
> all your puppies are cute[/B]


Thank You!!!


----------



## Boobookit

*Ralphie has the more cottony hair while Pacino has the silkier hair...both are totally straight. Having one of each I do find that the silkier hair knots quicker then the cottony, but I keep them in the puppy cut and brush, brush, brush every day! I keep Ralphie's hair a tad bit longer then Pacino's though because he is easier to take care of.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## Mollys humans

Molly has curly hair. More curly if she's just towel dried but when the groomer uses a blow dryer, it's a little straighter.

One of the things that I learned at the dog show this weekend........that I didn't care for.....is that some iron the dogs hair just prior to showing. If you read the charicteristics of the breed, it's suppose to be straight. But Molly is just fine with her curly hair.

Click on this link to see what the AKC has to say about the Maltese hair:

http://www.akc.org/breeds/maltese/index.cfm


----------



## kathym

BACI'S HAIR AS A PUPPY WAS A LITTLE WAVEY, AT 1 1/2 ITS STRAIGHT


----------



## Kara

> Some have realy culy hair and some have staight hair. straight hair is the standar like sliky.
> I find with chelsey if I blow dry her , chelsey hair is more straight.. but if i just use a towel and wrap her up in that to get dry .. here hair is really wavy . She has cotton hair not silk
> 
> I think the more sliky the straight the hair will be.
> 
> nothing to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people just don't know[/B]


That is the same like Milly, if I blow dry her she goes straight, but when towel dried she gets waves. But Milly is cross with a touch of shih-tzu too.


----------



## bentleyboy

You are so lucky to have straight hair, its much easier to groom. Mine has half straight/half curly - wierd! But he is maltese and a real love. Don't feel insulted - Your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR

Both my boys have wavy hair, not curly. Well, Gizmo more than Charlie. They're talls are straighter than their body but wave at the ends and their ears as well. When they were pups, especially Charlie, I had their hair long and it was straight but ever since I chopped it off, it's always grown wavy. Gizmo also has thin hair while Charlie has thick hair.


----------



## HalosMommy

Mine is curly....people always ask is he a maltipoo...Soon as he gets a bath and blow dried it goes straight but soon as he rolls around on the bed it is curly and looking like a wild man


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

Dais is really wavy but I can blow dry her straight. It's a temp situation though, she'll kink back up as soon as she rolls around lol


----------

